# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Ofrezco magia para Sanfermines

## Mago Brinker

Mago joven pamplonica, con experiencia, se ofrece para Pamplona para las fiestas de Sanfermin: magia con pañuelos, cuerdas, cartas, aros, fuego, ...

Contacto: Mago Nacho Muerza
                628233487
nachomuercasmad@hotmail.com

----------

